

Show HN: Gronto - Create a viral flash sale promotion to sell anything. - ganiul
http://www.gronto.com/

======
impostervt
What is a flash sale promotion, and what sort of businesses would want to do
one?

~~~
adetayo
A flash sale is a discounted sale that is available for only a very short
period of time. It's the model used by companies like Fab, Groupon, Living
Social etc. Anyone or business can pretty much do a flash sale for anything
they would like to sell.

